# Want IT job in RSA



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi There, 

I am planning to move back to SA, i was there for few years and liked the place so much......

I am Business INtelligence consultant, and looking for work there, I guess only after getting work i can get VISA as told my VISA agencies....

It will be great Help if you can help me in This... As most of the positions are filled internally...

If any one of you can tell me abt Vacancies in your company....

Please wrire me on cuteboyanurag at hotmail dot com for such info....

I'll be thankful to you 

Cheers
Anurag


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anu said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am planning to move back to SA, i was there for few years and liked the place so much......
> 
> ...


Hello Anurag, have you found a job yet?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Michele,

No i did not find job yet 

Regards
Anurag


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anu said:


> Hi Michele,
> 
> No i did not find job yet
> 
> ...


Oh dear! The best thing to do then is surf SA Job sites. There are plenty of them and you should find what you are looking for. You can set up job alerts so that when a job matching your description is advertised it will immediately land in your inbox. And yes, you are right, once you have a job offer, obtaining a visa would be that much easier.

All the best and if you need help with anything, just shout!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

i have posted resume on sites like PNET and mailed my resume to consultants.... BUt they asking me if i have VISA.....
And i cannot get VISA without having job 

But still looking for job... hope to find something ...

Regards
Anurag


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anu said:


> i have posted resume on sites like PNET and mailed my resume to consultants.... BUt they asking me if i have VISA.....
> And i cannot get VISA without having job
> 
> But still looking for job... hope to find something ...
> ...


Hello Anu, yes, that is unfortunately the case in some instances. Some are willing to offer positions and help with visa, others not. Best would then be to get your visa first. Do some research. One can get a visa without have a job offer yet, it is just more complicated!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm... Yah Michele.. i m hoping to find someone who can help in VISA....
I spoke to so many VISA agents in SA.... they all say i need to get Job first to get work Permit.

Looks bit difficult to me....But still i m hopeful..... as i can see jobs posted on net from months now.... and employer not able to fill those positions.... Hope one day they will start considering foreigners too.

And then i can have my chance...

Cheers
Anu


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anu said:


> hmmm... Yah Michele.. i m hoping to find someone who can help in VISA....
> I spoke to so many VISA agents in SA.... they all say i need to get Job first to get work Permit.
> 
> Looks bit difficult to me....But still i m hopeful..... as i can see jobs posted on net from months now.... and employer not able to fill those positions.... Hope one day they will start considering foreigners too.
> ...


Anu, I've been wondering, as a Business Intelligence Consultant, would you be able perhaps to start your own business? Just popping this thought in your head as it could offer a different approach angle.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Michele

hmmm... thats not a bad idea. But i guess i need lots of money for that.. and i'll need few experts in Business Intelligence field.. To Start with.

though my plans include opening a restourant in SA... after few years... As i want to work for myself.. later in life 

Cheers
Anu


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anu said:


> Hi Michele
> 
> hmmm... thats not a bad idea. But i guess i need lots of money for that.. and i'll need few experts in Business Intelligence field.. To Start with.
> 
> ...


Good thinking Anu! That's the spirit!

And one does not always need lotsa money to start a business. Start promoting yourself and what you have to offer and see what comes of it. Nothing is impossible!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

hey Michele,

As you said, I did searched internet.... Now and even beofore... but as soon as they come to know that i m not south african... people disappear....

Do you have nay contacts of company... who hire foreigners....

We have lots in india.. who hire foreigners for india.. though they are lots of IT people.....

I guess similar companies will be there.

Cheers
Anu


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anu said:


> hey Michele,
> 
> As you said, I did searched internet.... Now and even beofore... but as soon as they come to know that i m not south african... people disappear....
> 
> ...


Hi Anu,

I just spent some time now trying to find some contacts for you but nothing yet. I will put the word out and see if i can come up with anything. If I do, i will definitely let you know!

All the best,
Michele


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

www.skillsportal.co.za | skills_guide Defining 'scarce' and 'critical' skills
Download the Dept of Labour skills list at the botton of that page, scroll down to IT,Data Programmers etc think it's around page 5 or 6?

"ICT Business and Systems Analysts ICT BUSINESS AND SYSTEMS ANALYSTS work with users to formulate system requirements, develop system plans and documentation, review and evaluate existing systems, and design and modify systems to meet users' business needs.	5,555
Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers MULTIMEDIA SPECIALISTS AND WEB DEVELOPERS create computer animation, audio, video and graphic image files for multimedia presentations, games, motion pictures, CD-ROMs, information kiosks and the web, and plan, produce and maintain web sites and web applications using web programming, scripting, authoring, content management and file transfer software.	35
Software and Applications Programmers	SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS design, develop, test, maintain and document program code in accordance with user requirements, and system and technical specifications.	6,185
Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS plan, develop, maintain, manage and administer organisations' database management systems, operating systems and security policies and procedures to ensure optimal database and system integrity, security, backup, reliability and performance.	


95
Computer Network Professionals COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS research, analyse and recommend strategies for network architecture and development, implement, manage, maintain and configure network hardware and software, and monitor and optimise performance, troubleshoot and provide user support.	345
ICT Support and Test Engineers ICT SUPPORT AND TEST ENGINEERS develop procedures and strategies to support, create, maintain and manage technical quality assurance processes and guidelines and systems infrastructure, investigate, analyse and resolve system problems and performance issues, and test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of systems.	4,715

Then send LOTS of CV's to the department of labour and apply for a work permit, personally,I dont think that the Department of Labour knows that there is a skills shortage


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ANU,
"The National Master Scarce Skills List for SA identifies the following critical ICT needs:

* 6 675 ICT managers
* 3 025 call or contact centre managers
* 710 ICT trainers
* 4 320 ICT sales professionals
* 5 555 ICT business and systems analysts
* 35 multimedia specialists and Web developers
* 6 185 software and applications programmers
* 95 database and systems administrators and ICT security specialists
* 6 050 ICT network and support professionals
* 3 790 ICT and telecommunications technicians
* 1 125 ICT sales assistants"
Problem is that South Africans are a bit Xenophobic.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Daxk,

thanks for info..... I just saw the list and found i can come under this category... but there is another road block..., for this type of VISA min exp should be 5 years and i only have 4 years exp 

I think SA should also have visa policy like UK or US... where they try to get young work force, A guy with 5 yeasr exp... will most probably will settle down to some place and wont travel to new country....

Anyway i hope someone comes up with job offer... i m still applying through jobsites

Fingers crossed 

Cheers
Anu


----------



## cverbois (Oct 31, 2007)

*chasing you own network..*

Hi Arnu...

I'm also strongly wanting to move to SA... and drectly applying didn't give any reponse. :-(
Being IT Business and functional analyst (specialized in implementation of Customer Service systems) myself... I have been introduced by contacts via...via.. to SA companies. For me, It seems I have much better response that way. I am now in contact with some companies over there and YES it seems they need lots of IT workers.

So keep faith and try networking...


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Anu, 
Just be aware that there are many jobs advertised but in most cases you could end up getting highly skilled jobs with very low salaries - R4000 monthly.. Approximately $750 per month . 
With that you cannot even pay for your accommodation and utilities.

You should look at a listing of ITC companies in SA, on the internet then go to their web sites apply on there. 
Most companies now have their own web sites where they advertise available positions. You will get better salaries on there too. 
That is true for most jobs in SA.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

hi Gkloken,

thanks for your advice, i appreciate it 
But tell me from where to find the list of ICT companies ....

I had offer for job from one comany with which i woke earlier.... But they ned to run Ad on news paper... To prove that they are not able to find resource in SA, and that is costing alot to them. So they just dropping the idea... it's like from more than 6 months they donmt have resource... 

And they cannot hire me directly as per SA rule....

But i guess is hould look for more companies....
it will be so nice if u tell me from where i can get list of ICT companies 

Thanks in Advance

Cheers
Anu


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey cverbois 

Ya i gues ur situation is same as mine. i m also desperately trying to come there.. becasue of professional and personal reasons... 

Will u be able to give me idea from where to get few contacts...
I tried with one of my freind... Ad company interview me.. and i was abt to travel in weeks tme.. and suddenl they put me on hold... and i havent heard from them from months now 

I guess thing not going my way.....
And most of my friends there are not in IT .. either they study or they in some other work.. so it is difficult to find contact there for me .....

Cheers
Anu


----------



## cverbois (Oct 31, 2007)

*IT job in SA*

Anu,

Contacts I have located in CT, are really new and specialized in Customer Service systems implemantation.... I got my contacts trough people I worked with at Vodaphone UK, they worked together with Vodaphone in SA.
I will be in capetown next month seeking for opportunities and if I can have some contact details of departments/companies working with Business Intelligence consutants, I'll send them over to you...


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey cverbois 
Thanks alot .... In mean time i'll try to find more contacts in SA. Hope something works out for me....

I guess there will be few companies who look fr job for expats.. i need to zeo on them... Will drop list of those companies in this forum if i get any.

Cheers
Anu


----------



## jonathanb (Apr 26, 2008)

*What a joke*

The so called skills shortage is a joke. I have over 17 yrs experience in the IT field and am very good at my job. A year and a half ago the outsourced customer I worked for relocated from Durban to Gauteng and I was offered the opportunity to either relocate or be retrenched. I chose the retrenchment thinking that I would get a job pretty easily. For the next 6 months I applied for every job I could and was told that I would be great but I would either have to take a big pay cut or paint myself black (this is not racist it is a fact of SA life). I eventually had to leave my family behind and come to the UK where I got an excellent job within 2 days of arriving. For the year I have been here I have kept on applying for jobs back in SA but still get the same responses that I did when I was in SA that is even if the agencies even bother to reply which most dont.

I would return tomorrow to help aleviate the skills shortage but until the government lets people get by on their skills instead of their colour I wiont be able to.

That is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

hey jonathanb 

I agree with yu finding a job is not all that easy.. specially if you physically not present there, And for whites it bit more difficult.. i guess policies need to be changes there....

Anyway my remark was based on my exp.... 
like there are jobs on website pnet.. for whicj i applied in last sep and they are still open... they keep changing date .... And upload that job detail again and again.. But not able to find people who matches the req.....

Infact when ever i get response... Things get stuck with me not being A south Africaan, I worked in Sa for 2 yeasr with big company on contract.. And i have seeen wat kind of resource crunch they having. They hire people.. and when people get little exp, they leave for hire package... 

Anyway... tell me how is job market in UK for IT people  
I m seriously considering movng out of india.... have already applied for US visa.. will come to know abt final status in few days.. and if i dont get.. i m going to apply for HSMP...

lloking forward to hear from you.

Cheers to life ( McDonald  )
Anu


----------



## jonathanb (Apr 26, 2008)

*Jobs*

Hi Anu

The jobs you see on Pnet and the others that keep getting put back on are not real jobs, they are just jobs made up by recruiters to bolster their CV database to help them in getting companies on their books so dont think that that gives you an indication of the skills shortage. 

Also dont think that it is hard just for whites, it is just as hard if not harder for Indians and Couloreds in SA to find jobs as they dont fit in with the AA policies either.

There are plenty of jobs in the UK but if you are a developer, then India is the place to be as a huge amount of development work is being off-shored there due to the lower salaries.

Cheers


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oh thats bad .. so basically they fooling job seekers.....

yah i know it is hard for everyone to get job in sa except few people. And thast why most of them leave SA and go to US and UK... my most of friends have left SA or they are just planning to leave.

yah i know india is going to get lots of develpoment work..infact it's already getting, i guess thats basically work related to Application programming or so... But in BI client very rarely allows to offshore things.. Checked BI market in UK.. looked fine to me.. but as u said.. it can be just show off.. 

i need to do little more investigation.

Cheers
Anu


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Anu said:


> hey jonathanb
> 
> I agree with yu finding a job is not all that easy.. specially if you physically not present there, And for whites it bit more difficult.. i guess policies need to be changes there....
> 
> ...



Anu, did you eventually get to the U.S?
The job situation here is pretty bad right now, ESPECIALLY for I.T people. Layoffs are happening everywhere. The company I work for in Columbia, S.C, plans to lay off 1500 people in the next two months. Also the jobmarket is only expected to improve by 2014. It's a bad situation over here.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

No I did not get to go US....

Because of slow down companies stopped hiring from India...

I m still working in India 

Hope things improve quickly....
Anyway im not looking for going to US anymore...

But still trying for SA....

As I m soon getting married and my fiancé is good in designing....
So wanted to come SA and she wanted to open a boutique if Indian clothes there...

I know Indian clothes are quite popular among Local Indians...

Hope things work out my way some day 

Cheers
Anu


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Can any one tell how is job market doing now a days.

i'll be looking for job in Data ware house designing, on tools like Business Objects and Oracle Ware house Builder.

What pay one can expect with 5 year off exp in Business intelligence.
Already looked at net, but most of the time i see same job posted , looks like they are dummy jobs 

Waiting for replies 
Thx
A


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Current Job Situation*



Anu said:


> Can any one tell how is job market doing now a days.
> 
> i'll be looking for job in Data ware house designing, on tools like Business Objects and Oracle Ware house Builder.
> 
> ...


Hello Anu,

your best bet for now if you do decide to go to S.Africa, will be Johannesburg or Pretoria. Joburg seems to still be hiring and proceeding with new projects from the responses I've got. However right now Cape Town seems to be pretty quiet.

The good news is that Canada and Australia are ADDING NEW JOBS each month, so maybe we are coming out of the world recession at last,...maybe.
Sadly, the U.S again layed off another 286,000 workers in September. 
Nearly every person I know in I.T in Boston, is now out of work.

What about you taking a months vacation and then going to Johannesburg and in that month contacting as many I.T people as you can?

That is my plan when my current assignment ends. I will go to Joburg for one month and try find something. That way if I get something in Joburg I can accept the position and have a job. If I don't get anything,.....well,....that's another problem.

This is just something you can consider. It's very difficult to get a job when you're not in the country, but nearly everyone I have spoken to says FIRST get a job and then GO.

Take it easy.
Dan


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

jonathanb said:


> The so called skills shortage is a joke. I have over 17 yrs experience in the IT field and am very good at my job. A year and a half ago the outsourced customer I worked for relocated from Durban to Gauteng and I was offered the opportunity to either relocate or be retrenched. I chose the retrenchment thinking that I would get a job pretty easily. For the next 6 months I applied for every job I could and was told that I would be great but I would either have to take a big pay cut or paint myself black (this is not racist it is a fact of SA life). I eventually had to leave my family behind and come to the UK where I got an excellent job within 2 days of arriving. For the year I have been here I have kept on applying for jobs back in SA but still get the same responses that I did when I was in SA that is even if the agencies even bother to reply which most dont.
> 
> I would return tomorrow to help aleviate the skills shortage but until the government lets people get by on their skills instead of their colour I wiont be able to.
> 
> That is my 2 cents worth.


Hello Jonathanb,

Are you still in the U.K or have you managed to find work in S.A.

Do you have any idea of the demand for Legacy system programmers/ Analysts in S.A. I used to work at the Old Mutual, back in the day, but they are only considering AA candidates at this time. Does work knowledge count for anything in S.A or is it just the I.T skillset that is important. For example I have many years of Health Insurance experience in Development and Prod Support, would this be valuable to a company over there, or do they just care about how much DB2 and CICS (technical skills) etc a person has?

Also as a contractor there, is the demand low or can a person in their forties still find enough contract work to take them thru to retirement.

Thanks for any info you can provide.
Dan


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> your best bet for now if you do decide to go to S.Africa, will be Johannesburg or Pretoria.


Oh ya... I am looking for jobs in Jozi... that the place i m very much comfotable with...



> The good news is that Canada and Australia are ADDING NEW JOBS each month, so maybe we are coming out of the world recession at last,...maybe.


I guess recession is over atleast in indian market.. IT companies are hiring again in bulk and also giving good pay hike to thier employees.



> What about you taking a months vacation and then going to Johannesburg and in that month contacting as many I.T people as you can?


That what im gonna do.. once i get visa.. i'll come to jhb for a month or so... and try to give as much interview as possible...
Will ine of few before coming over there...



> but nearly everyone I have spoken to says FIRST get a job and then GO.


 yeah i have verad that too... But when i contatced few consultants.. they said they cannot place me uless i m in country... So i guess i'll need to come over there...

lets see what happens once i m there 

Thx DannyBoy


----------

